# Is Blaupunkt good brand for earbuds?



## Honey (Oct 21, 2019)

Was thinking to buy Blaupunkt BTW01,
Then noticed theres no review on YouTube, should i waste money on this brand?.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2019)

Pretty positive reviews so go for it


----------



## Honey (Oct 21, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pretty positive reviews so go for it


Thanks, ordered it, im also getting offer on amazon for jabra elite 65t for 100$ is it good deal? Should i get it and cancel Blaupunkt one?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2019)

thats totally up to you. your money.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks good but dunno if your expectation is too high or something









						Blaupunkt BTW-01 Review: Truly Wireless Earphones Under Rs. 6,000
					

Truly wireless bang, minus the big price tag.




					gadgets.ndtv.com


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 21, 2019)

Well if this was car audio... No. Their quality has gone down big time. Used to be top notch hardware.

Id dig deeper than just reviews maybe before purchasing.


----------



## Honey (Oct 21, 2019)

Ordered both, will update the review of bt01 here.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 21, 2019)

*theres a reason the prices are cheap. 
look at youtube reviews of the car audio amps. They over rate them. A 750 peak amp peaks closer to 400w. Terrible.*


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 22, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> *theres a reason the prices are cheap.
> look at youtube reviews of the car audio amps. They over rate them. A 750 peak amp peaks closer to 400w. Terrible.*



That reminds me of the old Deer PSUs.  Nothing runs like a Deer...  and then explodes too, at spec.  Oh, we forgot to mention that.


----------



## Honey (Oct 27, 2019)

Update. 
Received and tried both, Blaupunkt and Jabra elite 65t,
Blaupunkt have good sound according to its price but not flagship level sound,
Jabra elite have 5/5 Sound, amazing quality but i returned it because of hissing issue from left bud,
i did research on this, found that all of that model have this thing.
i request @staff to close the thread.


----------

